# Quiz 3 When they were young!



## David H (Aug 27, 2015)

*A.* *SOLVED*





*B.O.*

*B.* *SOLVED*






*C.* *SOLVED*






*D.* *SOLVED*




*A.E.*


*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2015)

B - Angelina Jolie


----------



## Annette (Aug 27, 2015)

Could C be Amy Winehouse?


----------



## David H (Aug 27, 2015)

Northerner said:


> B - Angelina Jolie



Well done Alan


----------



## David H (Aug 27, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Could C be Amy Winehouse?



Indeed it is Amy Winehouse Annette well spotted.


----------



## BobbieH (Aug 27, 2015)

This will give you a laugh if I am wrong but is number 1 Obama
I recognise that  lower lip of number 4 as being Albert Einstein


----------



## David H (Aug 27, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> This will give you a laugh if I am wrong but is number 1 Obama
> I recognise that  lower lip of number 4 as being Albert Einstein



Well done BobbieH both correct.


----------

